# New Years Resolution



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I will never participate in a political conversation on UWN again. 

Springville Shooter


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I resolve to not run a marathon or to not climb Mount Everest


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

To clarify, the "like" I gave on that post is not because I don't appreciate your contributions to our various discussions on the UWN, but because I have concluded that it's impossible to win in political discussions, and that staying out of them is best for my own sanity (although sometimes I have a hard time resisting).


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I will never bring up the expo, conservation tag program, or respond to a Karl comment.


----------

